# questioning the colours the MA picked out for me



## miss rochelle (Oct 22, 2006)

ooh my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hi everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well today i finally caved in and bought some sff! i used to use studio finish matte in nc45. i'm an nc42 now cos i'm not in the sun as much as i used to be.

anyway, i also bought new concealer (went from select cover up to studio finish) and blot powder. now the thing is, i always thought that concealer should be 2 shades lighter than your skin tone, but the MA chose nc45 since i have a lot of dark acne pigmentation (thank you, pregnancy!). do y'all think that is ok or should i go back and get something lighter? she also chose a dark blot powder but i dunnooo... the lighting did suck so maybe she couldn't match tones as accurately? would medium dark be better for an nc42? i guess i should throw in that i have lots of gold undertones (used to use studion finish pressed in C5.. unfortunately discontinued)

thanks for any input!


----------



## Me220 (Oct 22, 2006)

i'd have to see a picture of how it went on. Use it yourself in good lighting, and if you don't like it then take it back, but don't let the numbers scare you.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss rochelle* 

 
_ooh my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hi everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well today i finally caved in and bought some sff! i used to use studio finish matte in nc45. i'm an nc42 now cos i'm not in the sun as much as i used to be.

anyway, i also bought new concealer (went from select cover up to studio finish) and blot powder. now the thing is, i always thought that concealer should be 2 shades lighter than your skin tone, but the MA chose nc45 since i have a lot of dark acne pigmentation (thank you, pregnancy!). do y'all think that is ok or should i go back and get something lighter? she also chose a dark blot powder but i dunnooo... the lighting did suck so maybe she couldn't match tones as accurately? would medium dark be better for an nc42? i guess i should throw in that i have lots of gold undertones (used to use studion finish pressed in C5.. unfortunately discontinued)

thanks for any input! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I also go back b/w NC45 and 42 and the concealer that works besst for me is NW40 as it cancels out any redness or hyperpigmented spots and blends beautifully with either NC45 or NC42 foundations.  Hope that helps!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 23, 2006)

It really depends on your skin, put some on and walk out into the natural light and see if you like it.
If its being used to event out your skin tone it may blend in the light spots with the dark spots. So it doesnt necesarily mean its wrong. You gotta do what works for your skin.
As far as the blot powder its very forgiving. I use the Deep Dark but there are a whole range of women that can use it. If you put it on and look ashy then its the wrong color so as long as you arent ashy I think it will be fine


----------



## Tightambitionz (Oct 24, 2006)

*hey..*

Hey Miss Rochelle!! Girl, we are one and the same! I used to use sff nc44-42 AND sfp C5... I have since moved on to clinique liquid foundation and stila concealer (concealer better than MAC in my opinnion) but I still love and use MEDIUM DARK Blot..Ive tried them both and I found that this one suits me better, esp. with the winter months coming....and yes that dark acne pimentation (Happy Prego to me!) Is my cause to change makeup..I LOVE sff and it covers well but I went to a derm (about the prego spots) and she made me switch. Clinique comes in a close 2nd. ( = 
I hope I helped twin. lol


----------



## erica_1020 (Oct 24, 2006)

Tightambitionz...what Clinique foundation do you use?  Formula and shade.


----------



## n_c (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_Tightambitionz...what Clinique foundation do you use?  Formula and shade._

 
I wanna know too


----------



## Tightambitionz (Oct 24, 2006)

*Clinique Foundation*

Hey ladies...
I have oily skin that I have learned to love. lol I use Perfectly Real Foundation #34, #36 in the sun. They give great samples at the counters.

oh PS easy-to-build foundation without being greasy, flakey, or cakey


----------



## erica_1020 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks...I have been using Superfit.  The color is a little off but I didn't like perfectly real.  Color off and turned oily on me.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 25, 2006)

prescriptives


----------

